# The Latest Model Build



## Kenbo (Dec 27, 2016)

I haven't done one of these in a while and I thought that there is no better time than the present. Got the main body cut and glued together today, as well as the fenders and top deck. Some pieces are just dry fit for now and will remain so until their mating pieces are completed. Thanks for looking in guys. More to come next weekend.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 27, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 27, 2016)

For the record, I absolutely HATE this single picture posting method. For a thread like one of these that is picture heavy, it is a real PAIN IN THE ASS!!!!!!!

I highly doubt that I will be posting a lot of pictures. Maybe just the final picture of the day's work. Who has time to sit there and upload one pic at a time?!?!?!?! I liked it better when I could highlight 10 pics and let them go.


Rant over.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 27, 2016)

Yay! Kenbo's doing another build. Let me guess, it will be made out of walnut and maple, cuz aparently those are the only 2 species that grow in Canadia.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 27, 2016)

Kenbo said:


> For the record, I absolutely HATE this single picture posting method. For a thread like one of these that is picture heavy, it is a real PAIN IN THE ASS!!!!!!!
> I highly doubt that I will be posting a lot of pictures. Maybe just the final picture of the day's work. Who has time to sit there and upload one pic at a time?!?!?!?! I liked it better when I could highlight 10 pics and let them go.
> Rant over.


Yeah I don't much like it either, but suck it up! If I can do it you can tooBut Seriously though, we all want to see your pics.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 27, 2016)

Do you want to borrow my emoji?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Dec 27, 2016)

i just uploaded 6 pictures at a time from my desk top pc. worked just fine.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## CWS (Dec 27, 2016)

I have never had a problem uploading more than one picture at a time. Maybe it's a Canadian thing. Just sayin

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony (Dec 27, 2016)

AWESOME!!!!!!! Don't skimp on the pics man!!! Tony

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SENC (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## SENC (Dec 27, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Do you want to borrow my emoji?


You can't loan that emoji out, it belongs to those who live in the islands. Temporary squatters in tents don't count. Besides, you have your own personal emoji:

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 27, 2016)

SENC said:


> You can't loan that emoji out, it belongs to those who live in the islands. Temporary squatters in tents don't count. Besides, you have your own personal emoji:




Awwwee, Henry has jokes...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 27, 2016)

I haven't seen any problems uploading multiple pictures either.


*  If y'all look real close, in those first 3 - 4 pictures, there is a little dust on the pipe behind the bench! *

_Sorry folks, no progress to report on the project tomorrow, Ken will now be busy dusting his shop all day!!!_

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 27, 2016)

CWS said:


> I have never had a problem uploading more than one picture at a time. Maybe it's a Canadian thing. Just sayin




I used to be able to click "Upload a file" and from there, I could highlight 10 pictures and it would upload them all. Now, I have to do them one at a time and it is a very time consuming PITA. Hopefully, we can get this fixed up and I won't have to skimp on the pictures.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 27, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> I haven't seen any problems uploading multiple pictures either.
> 
> 
> *  If y'all look real close, in those first 3 - 4 pictures, there is a little dust on the pipe behind the bench! *
> ...


Look at this! Filthy! How can you work in these conditions...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## SENC (Dec 27, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> *  If y'all look real close, in those first 3 - 4 pictures, there is a little dust on the pipe behind the bench! *


Good eye, Rocky. That is just nasty looking. I had noticed the shots are a bit tighter to the subject than usual, but missed all of that dust. Which leads me to believe these are rare photos actually taken in Ken's real shop and not in the parallel fake shop he just uses for pictures to make the rest of us feel like dirty mongrels. Be sure to grab some screenshots before he swaps them out later. Those durn canadians are tricky like that, almost as bad as mainlanders pretending to be islanders.

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 4


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 27, 2016)

OH MY!!! I almost missed the other one!

Saw the nail hole in the counter and was trying to determine whether there was really a speck of dirt on the bench or what it was when I backed into the dust on the pipes, but in scoping that one out, I over-looked the 12 grains of sawdust on the bench under all those Irwin clamps! (_Speaking of which they must sell those things a whole lot cheaper in Candadian Dollars to have that many of them! That's about a month's salary at Lowes here in the states, on them 2 boards up there!_)

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 27, 2016)

You guys are hilarious. ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 31, 2016)

Well today was a good day in the shop. A solid 7 1/2 hours spent on the build and I enjoyed every minute of it. I was able to get the rear bumper made and installed, the rear light posts and supports, the upper deck rails, the ladder supports, the rear doors, the rear axels and the rear fenders glued into place. We are only at 14 1/2 hours on the build so far but we are far from finished. I have plans tomorrow, but I am not working Monday so sounds like another day in the shop working on the build to me. Stay tuned folks.

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 31, 2016)



Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 31, 2016)

The lining on those wheel wells is over the top Ken. The tail lights are a level of detail most probably won't think through, but if they do they will realize is just amazing that you achieved that level of consistency. 


Subscribed

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 31, 2016)

Diggin it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 2, 2017)

Spent another 7 1/2 hours in the shop today working on the build. Got a couple of ladders made as well as the engine block, the rails for that block and 2 pump panels. I'm always amazed at how long it takes to make these pieces but I had a good day in the shop none the less.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 2, 2017)



Reactions: Way Cool 8


----------



## SENC (Jan 2, 2017)

Fantastic!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ray D (Jan 2, 2017)

Great job. I'm enjoying the process.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 2, 2017)

Crazy cool! I love your build threads!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 2, 2017)

I would think that pump panel took up most of your time today. Looking good.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 2, 2017)

Very cool Ken - I love how clean and crisp the detail is.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 2, 2017)

Awesome!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 2, 2017)

*He forgot to get out the Dust Buster before taking that shot! Look at that y'all his tools do make dust!!*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 3, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> *He forgot to get out the Dust Buster before taking that shot! Look at that y'all his tools do make dust!!*
> 
> 
> View attachment 119735




This one doesn't count. It's on a piece of sandpaper that's mounted to 3/4" MDF. The piece was just sanded flat. Even I'm not OCD enough to vacuum sandpaper!!!!!!!


Okay, well maybe I have vacuumed sandpaper once or twice.......BUT ONLY WHEN NECESSARY!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 3, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> *He forgot to get out the Dust Buster before taking that shot! Look at that y'all his tools do make dust!!*
> 
> 
> View attachment 119735



Dirt in the shop!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 3, 2017)

Somehow that seems so appropriate!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## tocws2002 (Jan 3, 2017)

Awesome build, can't wait to see the next steps and finished project.

-jason

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 3, 2017)

Totally Rad

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Jan 4, 2017)

Excellent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## scrimman (Jan 4, 2017)

Fantastic as per usual!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 7, 2017)

Spent 8 1/2 hours working on the build today. I managed to get the front wheel wells all cut and glued into place as well as the large running boards and steps. I also got the front bench seat shaped and installed as well as the 2 rear seats. I started in on the front grill and front panel of the truck but didn't have enough time to get it completed so I guess that will be tomorrow's project. The wheel wells were a real pain in the butt as they ended up being assembled and glued together and then they were slid into place, almost like a puzzle piece. Had to be really careful to be accurate. Anyway, that's it for another day. More to come tomorrow.

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 7, 2017)



Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 8, 2017)

Spent another 7 hours working on the build today. Managed to get the front bumper made and installed as well as the side panels and the roof of the cab. Also got the front panel of the cab installed with the dowel assembly from yesterday. Got the wheel well trim all cut and installed as well. Everything is all glued up and that's it for another week. Man, doesn't seem like much when you put it down in writing. Oh well, I had a good time anyway.

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 8, 2017)



Reactions: Way Cool 7


----------



## Strider (Jan 8, 2017)

We just don't believe you...All those photos and not a single Chinese factory worker. Perhaps, lads, he is ordering from E-bay?!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 8, 2017)

I can not believe how proud he is of his blue lighter... Kenbo, buddy, we get it... You have not lost, misplaced or had your lighter stolen because of your CDO (you have to alphabetize these things for his disorder, the rest of the normal people and Texans call it is OCD)

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Strider (Jan 8, 2017)

Would he be taken aback if somebody wrote something in a different language? Oh dear...
Ova vražja naprava je kupljena u dućanu!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 8, 2017)

Strider said:


> Would he be taken aback if somebody wrote something in a different language? Oh dear...
> Ova vražja naprava je kupljena u dućanu!


I can't speak for the Canadian texan but I can say you confused the H E double toothpicks out of me... (@Tony hush)

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 8, 2017)

Strider said:


> Would he be taken aback if somebody wrote something in a different language? Oh dear...
> Ova vražja naprava je kupljena u dućanu!



You might want to be sure that he doesn't speak Croatian first. And no, I didn't buy it at the store.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 8, 2017)

Kenbo said:


> You might want to be sure that he doesn't speak Croatian first. And no, I didn't buy it at the store.


You googled it big cheater head!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 14, 2017)

Spent another 7 1/2 hours on the build again today. It was a lot of tedious little things so it doesn't look like there is very much progress. The headlights and the signal lights took (what seemed like) forever to assemble, just to cut off 2 little ends to make the lights. I also got the rotating platform cut as well as the ladder support brackets, the controls and the air tanks for the ladders. I then started on the upper inserts for the large ladder of the truck but ran out of time after getting all the holes drilled. More to come tomorrow. And as far as the shot of my wood stove.........mistakes? I don't make mistakes.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 14, 2017)

Strider said:


> Would he be taken aback if somebody wrote something in a different language? Oh dear...
> Ova vražja naprava je kupljena u dućanu!



I need to find that store....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 14, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> I need to find that store....


You Google it too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 14, 2017)

Yep....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (Jan 15, 2017)

Awesome work, Ken!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 15, 2017)

Today's mission was to get the large ladders completed on the truck. There was a heck of a lot of drilling and checking and double checking and then the cutting of the dowels and the dry fitting and double checking and then the fine tuning and the double checking. Bottom line is that I managed to get them done and installed. It took almost 8 hours of work, but I got it done. I still have the hydraulic cylinders to make and install, but that will be next week. I will spend some time during the evenings this week to see what is left on the build and what order I should do things in. I don't like just going into the shop all willy nilly like that without a plan of attack. So that is all for this week. More to come next weekend. Thanks for hanging in there guys.

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 15, 2017)



Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 15, 2017)

Ken that is awesome! You are talented for sure. Why do you have 2 cell phones?

Are you going to invent something that is round and can enable this to move around? That would be a really good idea. I would think it would make it about 5 puka shells taller too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 15, 2017)

That's ridiculously cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 15, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Ken that is awesome! You are talented for sure. Why do you have 2 cell phones?
> 
> Are you going to invent something that is round and can enable this to move around? That would be a really good idea. I would think it would make it about 5 puka shells taller too.




I'm getting to the wheels.....don't rush me man.

As far as the cell phones goes......I usually carry 2 cell phones. The one on my left hip is my personal phone and the one on my right hip is my work cell. In THIS case however, the one on the window sill is my personal phone and the one on the wall is my old cell that I use as an iPod in the shop for playing all my music.


----------



## DKMD (Jan 15, 2017)

The two phones is easy. The one on the window with no power source... hasn't been charged in years... that's the number he gives to the islanders...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 15, 2017)

Kenbo said:


> I'm getting to the wheels.....don't rush me man.
> 
> As far as the cell phones goes......I usually carry 2 cell phones. The one on my left hip is my personal phone and the one on my right hip is my work cell. In THIS case however, the one on the window sill is my personal phone and the one on the wall is my old cell that I use as an iPod in the shop for playing all my music.


I thought I was the only idiot with 2 phones. (sometimes 3 for me) You have made me feel good about myself and normal.

Wheels... what a cooky idea... It just might work...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 15, 2017)

DKMD said:


> The two phones is easy. The one on the window with no power source... hasn't been charged in years... that's the number he gives to the islanders...


I was thinking 65-867-5309 was a odd number... but your number is still 382-5362 right?  (phone guy joke there who will get it?)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 21, 2017)

Spent another 8 hours in the shop today. Worked on a bunch of the finicky little items for the truck. Things like the exhaust stacks and pipes as well as the grab handles, the upper light bar and the marker lights. Also managed to turn the search light and get that installed. I didn't have any 5/8" dowels so I had to turn the stacks on the lathe as well. All in all, it was a pretty good day.

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 21, 2017)



Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## Tony (Jan 21, 2017)

You continue to amaze me Ken! In your honor I was actually cleaning my Shop today! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 21, 2017)

Tony said:


> You continue to amaze me Ken! In your honor I was actually cleaning my Shop today! Tony




No pics.............didn't happen.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Jan 21, 2017)

Kenbo said:


> No pics.............didn't happen.





 

I didn't say it was done yet!


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 21, 2017)

You've gotta start somewhere. Baby steps Tony. Baby steps.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Tony (Jan 21, 2017)

This was my big accomplishment for the day. Stopper, peppermill and bowl blanks collected and boxed. (Sort of).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 21, 2017)

I like that tablesaw shelf.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 21, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> I like that tablesaw shelf.....



It's the flip side of the 's lathe!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 22, 2017)

Fixes a whole lot of that blank organization problem you got going on, but unless your skillsaw isn't buried, and you're really good with it, you're gonna hafta unbury the table saw!

Oh yeah... I did find some plastic totes with lids at Wally World for about $7 I think it was. Boxes are all now in plastic that runs clear to the back of the shelves. Top 2 are covered, contain my casting molds, any tubes I may have wrapped for casting pen blanks, and all my kits. Shelf height is about an inch lower than the seat on my shop stool which makes it very very handy!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 22, 2017)

Spent 8 1/2 hours making the 6 wheels for the truck today. It's a long process but it is a heck of a lot of fun. Especially when you see the end results. Awesome day, but that's all until next week now.

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## tocws2002 (Jan 22, 2017)

Kenbo said:


> View attachment 120849



Awesome looking tires (not to mention the whole project), do you end up making a lot of jigs or fixtures during these builds? For example, the hub in the picture, any special jig, or just precise setup of equip, fences, etc?

Thanks,

-jason


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 22, 2017)

I'm loving this.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Kenbo (Jan 22, 2017)

tocws2002 said:


> Awesome looking tires (not to mention the whole project), do you end up making a lot of jigs or fixtures during these builds? For example, the hub in the picture, any special jig, or just precise setup of equip, fences, etc?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -jason




I usually end up making several small jigs and a ton of templates. The hubs for this build needed a drilling jig which held the hub in place while it guided a 3/8" bit through the edge of the hub. It's hard to explain but I will see if I can get a picture of it tomorrow for you.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## bwallac7 (Jan 23, 2017)

Wow. This is unbelievable. Being a hose jockey myself, I take a special liking to this. Ill be following this build.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 23, 2017)

Ken thats the kind of detail that puts your work WAY over the top. Always inspiring

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks guys. I'm thinking that this one will be finished next weekend. Fingers crossed.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## NeilYeag (Jan 24, 2017)

"There is a very fine line between my hobby and a mental illness"

Ken your tag line says it all. You have incredible attention to detail, and obviously an untold amount of patience. Incredible build as usual!
Neil

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## scrimman (Jan 27, 2017)

Dude.....that is just INSANE. Love it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 27, 2017)

scrimman said:


> Dude.....that is just INSANE. Love it!



If you love that one, you need to go find his Jeep build! That one will blow you away!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks for all the compliments guys. I'm thinking that this one should be finished today. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 28, 2017)

I spent the day in the shop today, putting the final touches on the firetruck. I made the brackets for the hydraulic shocks for the main ladder and started making the shocks. I didn't like the first set so I scrapped them and made another set. Once they were installed, I worked on the mirror brackets and side mirrors. I also made the steering wheel and a maple dash board to break up the all walnut dash. I wasn't a big fan of the solid colour of the dash area so that's why I made the contrasting dash board. I also managed to make and install the air horns.

And that, is all she wrote on this build guys. 70 hours well spent and I enjoyed every minute of it. I still have to apply the finish which will just be a spray varnish but that will have to wait until the weather warms up a little so that I can do it in my shop. Late spring would be the estimated time for the finish. I will post a photo of the finished truck then but for now, I'm calling this one done.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## CWS (Jan 28, 2017)

Very cool!!!!!!!!!!!!11

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 28, 2017)

That's fantastic, Ken!

Out of curiosity, how do you attach all those little pieces? Wood glue? CA? Epoxy? Tiny nails?


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 28, 2017)

DKMD said:


> That's fantastic, Ken!
> 
> Out of curiosity, how do you attach all those little pieces? Wood glue? CA? Epoxy? Tiny nails?




All of the pieces are held together with regular yellow wood glue. Nothing special here and no metal in the project at all. Strictly wood and regular wood glue and a hell of a lot of patience.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 28, 2017)

Dayum dude! That looks incredible!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 28, 2017)

Ken, I've run out of adjectives for your work. Splendid attention to detail as always! Well done Sir! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Jan 29, 2017)

I am in awe. Complete awe.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 29, 2017)

So very nice! Always sad when your builds end because I enjoy watching them so much. But the end is also very sweet!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## kweinert (Jan 31, 2017)

Not that you look like you need any help, but have you ever looked at micromark.com? They have all sorts of miniature tools that are used for model building.

Great build, by the way. Just amazing.


----------



## Tony (Jan 31, 2017)

kweinert said:


> Not that you look like you need any help, but have you ever looked at micromark.com? They have all sorts of miniature tools that are used for model building.
> 
> Great build, by the way. Just amazing.



C'mon man, I think he makes those tools for them!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Peter White (May 12, 2022)

Late to the party but absolutely awesome.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Johnturner (May 19, 2022)

Ken
I was looking at the build and I was all set to say "What no air horns?" but you beat me to it. I'll never learn. Top Notch work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ken Martin (Dec 7, 2022)

Kenbo said:


> For the record, I absolutely HATE this single picture posting method. For a thread like one of these that is picture heavy, it is a real PAIN IN THE ASS!!!!!!!
> 
> I highly doubt that I will be posting a lot of pictures. Maybe just the final picture of the day's work. Who has time to sit there and upload one pic at a time?!?!?!?! I liked it better when I could highlight 10 pics and let them go.
> 
> ...


I may be way off base here and don’t mean to say that you don’t know how, but I found in my boxcall build thread that when I loaded several pics at once, I had to let them load completely and let the thumbnail appear before posting or the ones that were incomplete would not post.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Maverick (Dec 8, 2022)

Well since this thread was resurrected from the past, it was a fascinating read and view. Much admiration for your craftmanship and patience. @Kenbo

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

